# [SOLVED] D-DVI Dual Link cable for U2711 Monitor



## realpro (May 13, 2011)

Can someone post the part number and MSRP for the cable that is included in the U2711 package? 

Someone lost mine, and I need the details so that they can order a replacement. (1) I called Dell ordering line and they were clueless! They told me they will call me back with the info -- never did. (2) I know I can use many other cables, but I need the original part/cost so that I have a base to ask for the appropriate amount.

Thanks!!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: D-DVI Dual Link cable for U2711 Monitor*

Probably no part number for the cables that originally shipped with the monitor.

You could look on the Dell website under accessories to find there prices.

You should be able to find a compatible/suitable cable at a local PC shop.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: D-DVI Dual Link cable for U2711 Monitor*

It's just a DVI-D cable. And from some of the reviews, a low quality one at that.


----------



## realpro (May 13, 2011)

*Re: D-DVI Dual Link cable for U2711 Monitor*

Hmm, I was just wondering about OEM cable costs, usually -- it is pretty high.
'm surprised to hear it is not good quality -- for a monitor that costs well over $1000 MSRP, I expected a really good cable... I bought a Gefen cable, these are very nice, but not cheap.


----------

